
Why would anyone leave a comment for an advertisement on IG? - jpn
Take for example this Landrover photo on IG:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instagram.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;BS5xqWvAj3c&#x2F;?taken-by=landrover<p>What percentage of these comments do you think are real?<p>It&#x27;s very easy to build a bot that leaves generic comments. This guy open sourced his code:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.freecodecamp.com&#x2F;my-open-source-instagram-bot-got-me-2-500-real-followers-for-5-in-server-costs-e40491358340<p>Maybe I&#x27;m missing something, but I can think of only handful of reasons to leave a comment for an ad like this.<p><pre><code>  1. You are a bot.
  2. You are friends of the photographer.
  3. You are somehow associated with Landrover marketing.
  4. You really love Landrovers (???).</code></pre>
======
macscam
To complain about it?

